# UD 3300 4X4 Cabover



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

anyone here using or considering the new UD 3300 4x4 cabover?

real truck 33000 GVW

230 inline 6 cylinder allision trans, air brakes etc

150" wheelbase easy manevering excellent visiblity

sounds pretty good

anybody take the dive yet?

any thougths??

www.UDtrucks.com


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

nobody has any thoughts opinions etc. on this truck??? 

I am shocked


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Doesn't the site say it has a torsion bar front end?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

looks like a fine truck but i don't see how they would be much better plowing a parking lot than a light duty pickup(f 550 or a 3500)


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I've always thought these LCF (low cab forward) style trucks would make an awesome plow truck, but I haven't seen one.
great visability
amazing turning radius (incredibly short wheelbase's)

real truck innards, not overworked pickup trucks (F450, sterling bullet, etc)

They get amazing mileage too. 

anyone done one?


----------



## plowinli (Dec 18, 2007)

SD-Dave;711867 said:


> anyone here using or considering the new UD 3300 4x4 cabover?
> 
> real truck 33000 GVW
> 
> ...


I would think they would be great for visability but do they offer a front drive axle(all wheel drive)?


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

That is my UD-2000. Straight 6 diesel, allison automatic, air brakes. I love it. 14 mpg and can out haul, out race, and out stop my F-450 that gets 7mpg. I would love to have a 4WD version for plowing.


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I think it's an Isuzu version with the shorter cab. But a local landscaper has one with a 10' landscape dump on it, With a full size spreader and a 9' plow. Not sure if it's a 4wd or not. But seen it around for a few years.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Wonder what they sticker at?*

I had a Chevy W4/Isuzu with a 12' rack body, a little 4cyl turbo diesel and I have to say it was a great truck.
Found a photo of the 4x4 UD..



SD-Dave;711867 said:


> anyone here using or considering the new UD 3300 4x4 cabover?
> 
> real truck 33000 GVW
> 
> ...


----------



## Loaderpusher (Nov 20, 2008)

We use a GMC cab-over, dont have a plow on it, just a 4 yard salt dogg spreader in the bed. I like salting with it a lot better than the F-450 i was using before. Better vision and turning.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You can always tell if they are 4x4 or not. They sit so much higher with 4x4.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I plow with 2 Chevy cabovers 2wds. I would love to have only cab overs for plowing. Love them.

J.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Peterbilt;740711 said:


> I plow with 2 Chevy cabovers 2wds. I would love to have only cab overs for plowing. Love them.
> 
> J.


Couldn't agee more. We just picked up our first, an 09 GMC 5500HD, 4 1/2 yard salter in the back and a 8'2" boss V with wings on the front. It's going to have a multilift put on in the spring so we will be able to put pins on it, and have a liquid unit as well as the spreader set up for it, best of all they're inexpensive to buy and have a decent payload and great mileage. No repairs to be done yet but I don't think you could ask for a easier truck to work on. Will definatly be getting at least one more next fall!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

A Man;740724 said:


> Couldn't agee more. We just picked up our first, an 09 GMC 5500HD, 4 1/2 yard salter in the back and a 8'2" boss V with wings on the front. It's going to have a multilift put on in the spring so we will be able to put pins on it, and have a liquid unit as well as the spreader set up for it, best of all they're inexpensive to buy and have a decent payload and great mileage. No repairs to be done yet but I don't think you could ask for a easier truck to work on. Will definatly be getting at least one more next fall!


I would like it if you could post pics of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!tymusic


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Great trucks to plow with. Heres an old thread with one of our UD 1800HD. Truck pushes like you wouldn't believe.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=32761


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I thought that the Mitsu Isuzu was the only cabover available with 4wd. Is the Nissan available with it too?


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Here is a video.

If we go slow we can carry more snow. He is pretty much at idle in the vid.

J


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Jay brown;739873 said:


> looks like a fine truck but i don't see how they would be much better plowing a parking lot than a light duty pickup(f 550 or a 3500)


Are you kidding me??

Read the spec's this is a 33000lb GVW....that's about double a F-350.

it has a real diesel straight six turbo diesel with 260hp and about 800lb/ft of torque.

I has an Allison trans....and a 4 wheel drive.

and it will turn in half the space of a F-350 and carry twice as much with a plow 2 feet wider with much greater visibilty.

I had a Fuso FG and it was great but this is twice the truck.

Dave


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

augerandblade;740776 said:


> I would like it if you could post pics of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!tymusic


I'll try to get some for you tomorrow. I guess I didn't mention that ours isn't 4x4, we weren't even planning on putting a plow on it but we had and extra boss (our back up) and I figured it would work just as well being a back up on the front of the cabover so we mounted it on the truck, and the next thing you know were adding wings because it was able to push so much. One thing I really like about it is that even when we have it loaded to 19500 lbs it drives almost the same as emply. Our F550's sure don't do that!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Wonder if Jerre has ever put an 8611 on one of those?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

my brother just started driving a tow truck repo stuff for a company that uses i think 1400 or 1800 models, still the 4cylinder one. Online it said 300+ tq, but hes used to Ford v10 or diesel F450s/550s and said this thing was slow as balls empty. When it goes over a speedbump/hump, if feels like its gonna do a face flop when the rear wheels go over lol. 

thing looks fugly too, out of every truck on the market why even consider them? I dont like them, but why not just go NPR isuzu, ford LCF for gmc ones?


----------



## jeff618 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Awesome wiper blades for UD 3300*

Found this forum on Google and wanted to share...

I found aftermarket full wiper blades (rather than refills) for the UD 3300. I replace the entire wiper because of the abuse the ice and snow put them through - I figure better safe than sorry (plus much less hassel than dealing with those rubber blade refills). I went with Trico Tech Beam Blades. I've been a Trico Winter Blade guy for a while, but I tried the new Techs because they have a new mounting system that allows the wiper arm to sit slightly lower than in the past. In my feeble mind, its a little better wiper arm vs. blade leverage for snow/ice. Also they don't have frames so they don't clog-up. The Techs are beefy as hell. By the way - they came with complete removal and installation instructions - very easy. Got them online.


----------



## rkb53 (Dec 24, 2010)

*ud 3300*

To SD-DAVE,

I've been in the landscaping business for the past 25 years. I've owned 2 isuzu trucks (Cabover) they definintely don't have as much horse power as the Ford and Chevy trucks, but they hold up alot longer. My two Isuzu's I purchased in 1996 are still on the road today running great with very little problems. Unfortunately they didn't have 4 wheel drive so I didn't want to kill them with a snow plow. I love the cabover design and awesome visibility. Dave (i'm guessing that's your name?) I love your Mitsubishi Fuso setup the only drawback was your 4000 lb payload. How do you like that truck? To have a hook-lift system do you have to have a manual transmission? Alot of the tow truck companies in my area use the UD Trucks and they probably get 200 - 300,000 miles out of them. Not sure if I can afford the UD Truck , but if you have 33,000 gvw that would be the truck to get. Let me know if you find out anymore information on that truck. I'm looking to setup a truck with a hook-lift system. The UD Truck looks like the "THE BOMB"!!

Rich


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Some things to consider with cabovers:

--They are cost comparable with similar GVW domestic trucks.
--They offer immense handling advantages over conventional trucks.
--They are "underpowered", but get the job done just the same--trucks aren't meant to be raced.
(big motors do nothing but tear up drivelines and tires in the wrong hands--trust me on this)
--Little motors use less fuel (compare MPGs)
--They generally offer better ergonomics & engineering.
--They typically last longer than a similar GVW truck (class 4-5, especially). It's not uncommon to see 400K+ on them.
--They are _extremely_ sensitive to maintenance--you cannot neglect them, for it will cost you. A *lot*.

And, since it was mentioned--since when can you not plow with a 2WD truck? A cabover actually offers another advantage here--more weight on the steering axle (less likely to get "pushed around" by the snow).

Lastly, I will say this--drive one for a week or so, and then form your opinion. You might be surprised.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Also, did some digging, and it turns out that UD did not offer this--it was a conversion by Pioneer 4 Wheel Drive. And based on their dead website link, IDK if they're even still around.

(yes, I know this is an old thread, but since it was resurrected, I thought it was only fair to update)



From http://www.expeditionportal.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-7748.html

"A new company in Montana is offering a 4x4 conversion for Nissan UD cab-forward trucks. Thanks to Expeditioncampers.com group member "groetcis" for bringing this to my attention.

The company is Pioneer 4 Wheel Drive truck.
http://pioneer4wheeldrive.com/home.htm

It's great to have a 4x4 cab forward option with greater capacity and longer wheelbases than offered by the Fuso FG.

Here's a Nissan UD with Pioneer 4x4 conversion at work:









According to the Pioneer web pages, Pioneer's 4x4 conversion is accepted as an OEM option for Nissan UD trucks. So you can order through any UD dealer. The conversion does not affect the standard warranty on the truck.

Pioneer plans to offer the conversion on three UD medium truck models:

UD 3300 -- GVWR 32,000 lbs Cargo capacity 22,000 lbs Tires 11R22.5

UD 2300 -- GVWR 23,000 lbs Cargo capacity 14,000 lbs Tires 245/70 R19.5

UD 2000 -- GVWR 19,500 Cargo capacity 12,000 lbs Tires 215/75 R17.5

All models are available in wheelbases from 150" to 238." Recommended truck body length is up to 26 ft, depending on wheelbase.

Pioneer has been producing the the UD 3300 for a few months. They expect to have the UD 2000 available by the end of 2007, and the UD2300 in 2008.

All three UD models share the same engine. It's the Nissan MD230 6 cylinder turbodiesel, with 469 cu in / 7.7L capacity. The engine produces 230 HP and 506 FT-LB torque. UD is emissions legal in 50 states. UD offers a 3 year, unlimited miles warranty on all components of the truck.

The conversion uses an Arvin Meritor front drive axle. All models use an Allison automatic transmission and 2 speed transfer case. The UD models offer a 6 speed manual trans. {edit: The manual transmission is available in the 4x4 Pioneer 3300 model only}

To improve driver comfort, the cabs of these models have a spring and shock absorber suspension. The driver and passenger seats are suspended, too.

According to Pioneer, there are about 120 Nissan UD dealers in 44 states in USA that can order their conversion. I'm not sure about Canada. See the map here to check your location.
http://www.udtrucks.com/dealers.asp

I was interested to learn that Nissan UD Truck is not related to Nissan Motors. Nissan UD has been in business in Japan for 70 years. A controlling interest in the company was purchased by the Volvo Group (again, not related to Volvo cars) in 2006.

Nissan UD truck cab/chassis are constructed in Japan, and are marketed in 70 countries worldwide. UD is best represented in South and East Asia, Australia, South Africa and USA. UD is not well represented in Central and South America, unfortunately."


----------

